# Still Struggling to find Backup Files



## jacobpressures (Jan 6, 2011)

It may be that Windows7's search engine is horrible. I couldn't find a book on my desktop by searching through MyComputer. I had to search my desktop--basically identifying where the book was. Lots of help!

Ok, i have a book.MOBI that i've been adding notes to. But i can't find the MBP file anywhere.  I've looked in Kindle Content folder and I don't see i there either.

Any suggestions? I've loaded this book on my computer now i cant get my notes back on my Kindle. this is ridiculous!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jacob--

I'm not quite clear on what you are trying to do.  Are you working in the Kindle for PC app?

Betsy


----------



## jacobpressures (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, I'm working with Kindle4PC and I'm trying to move my book back onto my Kindle. I did not buy the book from Amazon. It was a freebie. But i want to carry my notes with me.  Right now all my notes and highlights in this book are stuck on my PC. When i copy the book over to Kindle, I can't view anything. it is a clean book. 

I used K4PC because it is easier for cut and pasting. It is also easier to type. So i did everything on my desktop hoping to be able to view it on my Kindle.

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When you say it is a clean book, are you saying it is DRM free?  

Are you putting it in the Documents folder on the Kindle?

Betsy


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Second attempt at a reply, while typing the first one I worked out what the problem is....

The .mbp files in "My Kindle Content" on your PC are hidden files.

In Windows Explorer (guessing Windows 7), Pick Organise, Folder and Search Options, and on the view tab click "Show hidden files, folders and drives" and they appear!


----------



## jacobpressures (Jan 6, 2011)

You are exactly right, Morf. I thought about that, but since i was able to see other MBP files elsewhere, i assumed it must not be hidden. So I've learned.

After contacting Amazon, I wasn't offered this solution. They suggested that I download the 3.3 upgrade. Now that I did that, my K4PC automatically updates all my personal documents. But it hasn't updated the ones directly on my Kindle.

Well i won't matter thanks Morf, I will just drag and drop the MBP file into my Kindle documents folder.

Looking at Amazon's website I found this additional information:


> Personal documents sent to any of your Kindle devices are automatically stored in your Kindle library. You can view and download your archived personal documents to your Kindle device conveniently anywhere, at any time. Retrieving archived personal documents is currently only supported on Kindle Keyboard, Kindle and Kindle Touch.
> 
> Personal document archiving is enabled by default in your Kindle library. Once archived, your personal documents will continue to be stored in your Kindle library until you delete them.


What i figure from this is that I need to re-email all my personal books and documents to my account and change my annotation settings to ON. Just changing the setting by itself didn't do anything. So i guess i have to re-send them via email.

Betsy, thanks! The document was DRM free. It was free ebook. (I realize that's not equivocal but that is what i meant) By clean i meant all my notes and highlights were missing. Sorry for the confusion.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jacobpressures said:


> Looking at Amazon's website I found this additional information:
> What i figure from this is that I need to re-email all my personal books and documents to my account and change my annotation settings to ON. Just changing the setting by itself didn't do anything. So i guess i have to re-send them via email.


That's correct...any books sent to your device prior to the change to the personal documents archive won't be there, as Amazon didn't keep track of them (or their associated files). You would have to resend them.

Glad we could help!

Betsy


----------



## jacobpressures (Jan 6, 2011)

A book that I got from a third party that is DRM-free that was annotated on K4PC can _really _ be viewed with annotations on the Kindle3? What i did was drag and drop the MBP file onto my Kindle. I should have done both the book.Mobi and the MBP. the MBP file replaced the one that was on the K3 previously, but I still can't view the notes. So the File SHOULD HAVE the EXACT SAME NAME as the one previously on my Kindle, but it is not working.

I'm going to try it again when I get home. I don't understand exactly, the book was updating to furthest page read on K4PC yesterday without my sending it to Kindle.

If this doesnt work, i'm going to start worrying about being Kindle dependent! What will happen years from now when things change?


----------



## jacobpressures (Jan 6, 2011)

I didn't ask Amazon about moving files!  But i called them adn they said nothing can be done. I'm still going to try to move the files. But that is why i was wondering if anyone has really tried this before. It makes sense logically but that doesn't mean it works.

Thanks!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm a bit lost about how you're trying to solve this now.

If you are trying to move the book manually, then I _believe_ that it should be enough to copy the mobi and mbp files as a pair but I've never tried it.

For Whispersync transfers, there are some notes I wrote about how to do this in the FAQ http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73465.msg1183688.html#msg1183688 but they were written before Firmware 3.3 and the ability to sync personal documents via Whispersync.

Although I've updated to 3.3 I will freely admit that I haven't had a chance to experiment with this whole area again since then - I'll try and take a look when I can but it won't be for a day or two.

In the meantime, please post back the results you find - positive or negative - because that may help with the FAQ.


----------



## jacobpressures (Jan 6, 2011)

If you have a personal document, even with the 3.3 Upgrade, there appears to be no way to get Kindle to read your annotations created on K4PC. One Amazon employee told me it would work, but it doesn't appear to be true. The Sync only works for annotation done Kindle to Amazon to Kindle. You cannot download personal documents to K4PC. You also can't sync these document to K4PC once they are downloaded to K3.  Amazon's advertisement is a bit misleading and not thorough.

In my opinion, Amazon simplely did the 3.3 Update because they are thinking lots of people might buy the new kindle and want to transfer their personal documents without a lot of effort.  I guess the only hope we have is that more people use notes and start complaining about the lack of features.

I heard that you can do a one-way transport from Kindle directly into the KindleContents folder in MyDocuments.  If you do that, you can view the highlights and notes. But not the other way around. Any changes will be lost!  (I've not tried this to verify just yet.)

The only work around I can think of is to open a store and try to sell your documents to yourself for free. Then you get all Amazon features. (I've not tried this yet. But i will.)


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

jacobpressures said:


> If you have a personal document, even with the 3.3 Upgrade, there appears to be no way to get Kindle to read your annotations created on K4PC. One Amazon employee told me it would work, but it doesn't appear to be true. The Sync only works for annotation done Kindle to Amazon to Kindle. You cannot download personal documents to K4PC. You also can't sync these document to K4PC once they are downloaded to K3. Amazon's advertisement is a bit misleading and not thorough.


Thanks for letting us know these results.

To be fair to Amazon, though, in the email they sent me (and everybody else I presume) describing the features of 3.3, they do say:



> •	Now (just as with Kindle books) Whispersync automatically synchronises your last page read, bookmarks and annotations for your documents (with the exception of PDFs) across devices.
> 
> We expect to extend these features to Kindle apps (such as Kindle for Android, Kindle for iPhone, Kindle for PC and Kindle for Mac) in the coming months.


So they freely admit that it doesn't work with K4PC at present.

I'd still be interested to find out if a manual transfer works, if you get a chance to test it.


----------



## jacobpressures (Jan 6, 2011)

> So they freely admit that it doesn't work with K4PC at present.


Well it still depends on how you understand it. I thought that once i downloaded them to my kindle and pulled them up on K4PC that would be different. i understand that i can't download and sync directly with K4PC. But my files on my computer would naturally be understood to transfer from K4PC to Kindle.

Despite several complaints they did not say that the feature was coming. I think online it does say that it is not available yet. I don't know if that means they are in the process or it is just not available.

Thanks!


----------



## jacobpressures (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, i've read the info on their website again and it says that it is not currently available for the apps you mention. But if they are going to do it within a few months that will be good.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Re-reading the email, it does suggest that they've only sent it to people who use the personal documents feature. Here's the email in full:


> Dear Kindle Customer,
> 
> As a past user of the Kindle Personal Documents Service, we are pleased to let you know about some improvements:
> 
> ...


----------



## jacobpressures (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks! I guess at this point we just have to wait and see. Hopefully it won't be too long.


----------

